# Any point to take Nitric Oxide if your not on creatine?



## Floods7 (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, my title pretty much sums it up. What are the benefits to taking Nitric Oxide if you not on creatine. I mean I know you get a better pump and more energy (or so I think) but does it benefit the muscles?


----------



## nni (Apr 9, 2009)

nitric oxide and creatine have no synergy whatsoever, so your entire premise is misguided to begin with. you also get no energy from NO, you get energy for the stimulants that they are usually loaded with. NO products in general are for a superficial pump that gives you the feeling that your workout did something. companies load it with stims so you feel something as well. a properly formulated NO product (there are very few) will give you a strength boost, but nothing really related to muscle gains.


----------



## Funkyt (Apr 9, 2009)

nni said:


> a properly formulated NO product (there are very few) will give you a strength boost,



Would you give an example or two?


----------



## nni (Apr 9, 2009)

i always had great results with designer's NO Limits, but that is very hard to find now. gaspari's Plasmajet was very good as well, but very expensive. longer pumps, not as intense. something like Man's body octane should give a good pump, although not an NO product in the classic sense.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2009)

*I am not going to argue AAKG in regards to NO2, however check this out:*


*Arginine Discovery Could Help Fight Human Obesity*

ScienceDaily (Feb. 12, 2009) — A Texas AgriLife Research scientist and fellow researchers have discovered that arginine, an amino acid, reduces fat mass in diet-induced obese rats and could help fight human obesity.

"Given the current epidemic of obesity in the U.S. and worldwide, our finding is very important,” said Dr. Guoyao Wu, an AgriLife Research animal nutritionist in College Station and Senior Faculty Fellow in the department of animal science at Texas A&M University.

The research found dietary arginine supplementation shifts nutrient partitioning to promote skeletal-muscle gain, according to the researchers. The findings were published recently in the Journal of Nutrition.

In laboratory experiments, rats were fed both low-and high-fat diets. They found that arginine supplementation for a 12-week period decreased the body fat gains of low-fat and high-fat fed rats by 65 percent and 63 percent, respectively. The long-term arginine treatment did not have any adverse effects on either group.

“This finding could be directly translated into fighting human obesity,” Wu said. “At this time, arginine has not been incorporated into our food (but could in the future).”

Arginine-rich foods include seafood, watermelon juice, nuts, seeds, algae, meats, rice protein concentrate and soy protein isolate, he said.

The research suggests that arginine may increase lean tissue growth. In pigs, it was found that dietary arginine supplementation reduced fat accretion (growth) but increased muscle gain in growing/finishing pigs without affecting body weight.

Another important observation according to the research was that dietary arginine reduced serum concentrations of branched-chain amino acids.

“This metabolic change is likely beneficial because elevated concentrations of branched-chain amino acids may lead to insulin resistance in obesity. Additionally, arginine can stimulate muscle protein synthesis, a biochemical process that requires large amounts of energy,” Wu said. “Thus, dietary energy would be utilized for lean tissue rather than fat gain.”

The research, funded by the American Heart Association, will be presented in August at the 11 th International Symposium on Amino Acids in Vienna, Austria.

Follow-up research will include clinical studies with obese children and adults, Wu said.

Members of the research team are: Wu, Wenjuan Jobgen, Scott Jobgen, Peng Li, Stephen Smith, Thomas Spencer, all with the department of animal science at Texas A&M; Cynthia Meininger of Texas A&M Health Science Center; and Mi-Jeong Lee and Susan Fried, department of medicine at University of Maryland School of Medicine.

Adapted from materials provided by Texas A&M.

source


----------



## Berto (Apr 10, 2009)

Funkyt said:


> Would you give an example or two?



Arginine pumps are fun and rule, but they are temporary.

But AAKG Studies show that arginine DOES help increase strength, if only for a short while (_edit: i guess you could say its just one study_).

I'm a fan of Nitric Oxide, but if you're on a budget, it's a goner.

Priorities:
1.  CLEAN FOOD
2.  Protein
3.  Creatine

Also, most NO products already contain creatine.  If you take too much more, you will probably just pee it out.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2009)

all I can say is I notice a difference in my work-out when I *don't* take my AAKG Nitro4


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 10, 2009)

The three that I like are Controlled Labs White Flood, Animal Pump, Universal Shock Therapy (Animal Pump being my favorite, I just hate swallowing all those damn pills!). I only use NO products when I feel tired or need an extra boost.


----------



## nni (Apr 10, 2009)

again, stimulants give you a boost, NO itself does nothing for energy.


----------



## Floods7 (Apr 11, 2009)

I see, I was hoping it would do a little bit more for you than it really does.


----------



## Ngordyn (Apr 12, 2009)

the NO will increase nutrient delivery slightly which means better gains , but there is a lot of stuff in these products that are not needed , but the extra energy from the stimulants makes you work a lot harder


----------



## Chubby (Apr 12, 2009)

NO made my blood presure go up.  Did anyone have same experience?


----------



## nni (Apr 13, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> the NO will increase nutrient delivery slightly which means better gains , but there is a lot of stuff in these products that are not needed , but the extra energy from the stimulants makes you work a lot harder



that is a hopeful description.



chobby192 said:


> NO made my blood presure go up.  Did anyone have same experience?



should have the opposite, unless it was loaded with stims.


----------



## Hench (Apr 13, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> the NO will *increase nutrient delivery* slightly which means better gains , but there is a lot of stuff in these products that are not needed , but the extra energy from the stimulants makes you work a lot harder



Interesting, never heard about that. How so?


----------



## nni (Apr 13, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Interesting, never heard about that. How so?



the idea is that it will enhance bloodflow and as a result deliver nutrients faster. the difference really isnt that significant.


----------



## Ngordyn (Apr 13, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hench (Apr 13, 2009)

nni said:


> the idea is that it will enhance bloodflow and as a result deliver nutrients faster. the difference really isnt that significant.



Oh, I thought Nord meant it would help partition nutrients better. 

Seems neglegable at best.


----------

